# fusion amp starts in protect?



## patte (Feb 18, 2010)

hi all 
i have a problem with my fusion amp ( pp-am12002 ) 
when i connect the remote the protect led is on for about 2 sec and then no light, what happens ?! i searched the web a little and they say it is the ground connection but this can not be the issue becous it is hooked directley to a car battery :S help please

sorry for my bad English, i am Danish 

thank you all


----------

